# UNIQUES CC- Bicycles



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES members time to come out the woodwork and post em up! Ill start with a few of my toys. UNIQUES CC- OREGON, reppin the NW with pride!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a few more


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 03:44 PM~19404737
> *UNIQUES members time to come out the woodwork and post em up! Ill start with a few of my toys. UNIQUES CC- OREGON, reppin the NW with pride!
> 
> 
> ...




Nice keep the pics coming.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT! Happy holidays from UNIQUES Car and Bicycle club


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Homie Nice Bikes..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice bikes


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas uniques


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2010, 11:09 AM~19411213
> *Nice bikes
> *


thanks homie! and to everyone else too good lookin out, keep checkin the post for new pics. UNIQUES CC wishing everyone a happy holidays and safe ridin!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Dec 24 2010, 02:46 PM~19412924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 26 2010, 10:48 PM~19428177
> *Nice pics bro!
> *


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!!! UNIQUES CC, 20 years and counting. "Rollin till the wheels fall off"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy New Year from UNIQUES Car and Bike Club


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

some pics from the Portland show a couple years ago


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

closeup pics of my bike "Estilo Eclectico"


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

"Brew City" bike ive been working on. I may live on the west coast now but im born and raised in the Miltown baby Milwaukee a.k.a "Killwaukee" always reppin the brew. Miltown pride runs deep!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 28 2010, 05:49 PM~19442268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 30 2010, 12:51 AM~19456338
> *sick
> *


thanks homie, thats a bike from our Woodburn OR chapter. the homies have been workin hard up there. keep checkin back for pics homie should have some new ones up soon :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy New Year from UNIQUES CC!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 04:44 PM~19404737
> *UNIQUES members time to come out the woodwork and post em up! Ill start with a few of my toys. UNIQUES CC- OREGON, reppin the NW with pride!
> 
> 
> ...


i like the orange bike and the baby carriage tt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Jan 6 2011, 03:16 PM~19522900
> *i like the orange bike and the baby carriage tt
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

new project coming soon! UNIQUES TTT!!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Before and after pics... These are not airbrushed, theyre oil painted. Its a technique I learned in glassblowing to get that fade. Paint each half with regular oil paints and a brush and then take paper towel and wipe it all off, fading into each other. what remains is a soft paint fade thats trapped in the texture of the sandblasting and all of the excess paint just wipes right off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 29 2010, 03:45 AM~19442718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad ass pedal car  :wow: 

Lookin good guys. Looking forward to what you'll come out with this year. :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2011, 12:35 PM~19660003
> *That is a bad ass pedal car   :wow:
> 
> Lookin good guys.  Looking forward to what you'll come out with this year.  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks bro. the homie put alot of work into that one for sure. Should have some new projects ready by summer! We will be keepin our eyes out to see what RO has up there sleeves as always :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 28 2010, 05:00 PM~19442830
> *closeup pics of my bike "Estilo Eclectico"
> 
> 
> ...


those blown glass parts r sick as fuck bro .


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 21 2011, 10:20 PM~19664574
> *those blown glass parts r sick as fuck bro .
> *


thanks homie, just trying to incorporate my day job with my love of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 10:44 PM~19404737
> *UNIQUES members time to come out the woodwork and post em up! Ill start with a few of my toys. UNIQUES CC- OREGON, reppin the NW with pride!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Mark I love those ones so much... so sweet colors. Very nice projects. Love it!


:thumbsup: 

Keep it up!!! :yes: :x:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> wow amazing one my favorite Love that girl done by airbrush. Nice pinstriping too. Crazy details all over ... just wow!
> 
> Don't ever ever ever tell me again I have a mad skills :biggrin: because you have it!


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

Great skills and creations ! :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 03:14 PM~19747504
> *WOW Mark I love those ones so much... so sweet colors. Very nice projects. Love it!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thanks V!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> > wow amazing one my favorite Love that girl done by airbrush. Nice pinstriping too. Crazy details all over ... just wow!
> >
> > Don't ever ever ever tell me again I have a mad skills :biggrin: because you have it!
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 1 2011, 11:06 PM~19758433
> *Thanks gurl, i love this one too! Its not one of mine though and I didnt do any work to this one. This is another one of our club members toys and he had the mural done by an artist named "Fonsy" from California who has amazing airbrush skills.
> *



oh I known it's some specific style of that girl done by airbrush.. now I know it's Fonsys style.. amazing piece really.. I know his artwork very well.. He's mad and I love his image too


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 3 2011, 12:31 AM~19774635
> *oh I known it's some specific style of that girl done by airbrush.. now I know it's Fonsys style.. amazing piece really.. I know his artwork very well.. He's mad and I love his image too
> *


yea Fonzy definately has a unique and recognizable style. i think that mural of the lil girl is a character from a movie or tv show or something. Im almost positive there is a lil doll of the same girl next to the pedal car but its hard to see in that pic


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES TTT!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

bump for uniques por vida!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pedal car coming along slowly but surely


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 24 2011, 03:32 PM~20171047
> *pedal car coming along slowly but surely
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Mar 24 2011, 10:10 PM~20174776
> *Looking good.
> *


post pics of yours once you get it all done homie


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Uniques C.C.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful rides and beautiful pics Mark!!! Love them all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

VeronikA said:


> Beautiful rides and beautiful pics Mark!!! Love them all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks V for stopping by and showin some love! that pedal plane belongs to one of our members and is so bad ass with all the engraving and murals I just had to post it!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

Looking Good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ttt


 Burro,Sneak peek at the supean car... Please!!!


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Superman car I meant


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Superman car I meant


 its nothing crazy. julio ull see it sat ill b there piranas way and the superman r ready to roll. r u taking ur pedal cars ???


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> its nothing crazy. julio ull see it sat ill b there piranas way and the superman r ready to roll. r u taking ur pedal cars ???


 Won't make it this weekend. I didn't finish the Murray in time. Sony didn't even bother entering the 55 chevy. I'll just have to wait to bust out a little more. Good luck! Pleeaaassseeeee take pics


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Won't make it this weekend. I didn't finish the Murray in time. Sony didn't even bother entering the 55 chevy. I'll just have to wait to bust out a little more. Good luck! Pleeaaassseeeee take pics


 ur not going to the show julio?


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ur not going to the show julio?


 No. Since I didn't finished the car in time I just decided to work sat and sun.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

superman car?? yea post up some pics luis no holding out.lol. i didnt know u were doing a superman theme


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> superman car?? yea post up some pics luis no holding out.lol. i didnt know u were doing a superman theme


 Pics


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

julio cuando es el show de royal fantazy??


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> julio cuando es el show de royal fantazy??


 This Sunday burro


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Congrats to you and Danny! That's great. Hopefully when u finish this thing i can squeeze in the 3rd place and sweep the category. Still waiting on your pictures to see all the other cars


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

I meant when I finish this thing!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

r u almost done with it..r u taking it to the how sunday..si no mine is coming apart aain


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

tanks julio ..just trying to do it. we r waiting for u.


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> r u almost done with it..r u taking it to the how sunday..si no mine is coming apart aain


 Yeah. Just waiting on parts. Then once I put it together it goes for upholstery. Can't wait


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks julio ..just trying to do it. we r waiting for u.


 I'm trying too. U guys set the bar high. Just being there next to you guys will be an honor . Hopefully I can take that third place and sweep the class. That would be nice. My kids would love that. Believe me I wanted to bust out last weekend. But you know how things go


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Still waiting for your pics of the show, pedal cars
And the superman car


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> I'm trying too. U guys set the bar high. Just being there next to you guys will be an honor . Hopefully I can take that third place and sweep the class. That would be nice. My kids would love that. Believe me I wanted to bust out last weekend. But you know how things go


 yes sir iknow what u mean. will let me know if ur going to make it out this week en if not m taking mine apart and wount come out till next year along with the 54 cady. i dont know how to post pics but thes a treat in the bike section oneofakind was pics off all the pedal cars if not p.m me ur # and ill send them to u homie..one more thing dont sudle with 3 u could get 1 i think dannys plane is beter then mine and as long we replesent thats enoght for me.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

hope to see u guys at the LA show next summer, i am planning on coming down and bringing a bunch of toys. It would be awesome to have some nice pedal cars to show along side you guys. i dont know about placing but we will have a nice lineup!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Still waiting for your pics of the show, pedal cars
> And the superman car


x2! hows it going Julio what u been up to homie? u making it out to the Vegas show by chance?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> hope to see u guys at the LA show next summer, i am planning on coming down and bringing a bunch of toys. It would be awesome to have some nice pedal cars to show along side you guys. i dont know about placing but we will have a nice lineup!!


 yes sir next year we will blow it up


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pics thanks for posting dog!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


hey Burro how did u get the super man images on there? are those decals or painted??


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

decals mark


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

oneofakind said:


>


THIS IS ONE OF THE SICKEST PEDAL CAR EVER MADE! STR8 BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

yea thats one our our members representing Inland Empire chapter. Definately one of my favorites. That one and Piranas Way took 1st and 2nd at LA show I think


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> THIS IS ONE OF THE SICKEST PEDAL CAR EVER MADE! STR8 BEAUTIFUL!!


 x714 that plane is beautifull


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats up uniques im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that uniques support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> x2! hows it going Julio what u been up to homie? u making it out to the Vegas show by chance?


 Mark whats up? Feeling refreshed after Mexico ?Glad you had a great time. Things doing good. My kids are good, wifey good, working alot so no complaints here. You?


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> yes sir iknow what u mean. will let me know if ur going to make it out this week en if not m taking mine apart and wount come out till next year along with the 54 cady. i dont know how to post pics but thes a treat in the bike section oneofakind was pics off all the pedal cars if not p.m me ur # and ill send them to u homie..one more thing dont sudle with 3 u could get 1 i think dannys plane is beter then mine and as long we replesent thats enoght for me.


BurroStill waiting on parts. But I really don't want you to take the car apart until we all show together. ! Bro your superman car is so nice. I really like it. It's like my car. Murray champion dip side.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up uniques im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that uniques support. Thanks
> 
> http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


ill check it out bro


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Mark whats up? Feeling refreshed after Mexico ?Glad you had a great time. Things doing good. My kids are good, wifey good, working alot so no complaints here. You?


yea Mexico was nice altho me and the wifey both came back with major colds, been fighting that shit all week but other than that all is good bro thanks for asking! Working alot lately and slowly making progress on a new pedal car and a couple taylor tot strollers. Trying to stack some money for a car so i have a project to work on.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> BurroStill waiting on parts. But I really don't want you to take the car apart until we all show together. ! Bro your superman car is so nice. I really like it. It's like my car. Murray champion dip side.


I love those old Murray pedal cars. I usually just come across repops but id like to get an OG one myself


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


nice pics man. those murals are so out of control!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

The I.E chapter is gonna go to a all bike and pedal show next month on the 17th...we should all roll out to that one and bust out.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

there is going to b a how on moreno valley or bikes and pedal cara we should make it to that show. all the bikes and pedal cars..who is down to go


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> The I.E chapter is gonna go to a all bike and pedal show next month on the 17th...we should all roll out to that one and bust out.


 lol..o shit dog i just post it that.. m down count me in.spread the word to all that have bikes and pedal cars we r going to hit that show big


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

danny and julio pm me ur numbers


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> The I.E chapter is gonna go to a all bike and pedal show next month on the 17th...we should all roll out to that one and bust out.


damn i wish i wasnt so far, or Id roll out in a heartbeat. I gotta get out of Oregon.lol. im planning my whole summer next year around shows so I can come down and represent with you guys. I think im going to my cunados wedding in Durango next summer but other than that my top priority is nothing but shows!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> there is going to b a how on moreno valley or bikes and pedal cara we should make it to that show. all the bikes and pedal cars..who is down to go


 Yeah that's the one I'm talkin about....I talked to sergio with the bike and santos,shorty and they said they we're down.....try to let big frost and nasario know about the show


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> danny and julio pm me ur numbers


 Pm sent


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> Yeah that's the one I'm talkin about....I talked to sergio with the bike and santos,shorty and they said they we're down.....try to let big frost and nasario know about the show


 cool i told nasario i dont have big frost nunber. i hope julio could bust out that clean pedal car.. uniques pedal car club t.t.t


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

x503! TTMFT!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

lates new im going to wait on the 58 so i could show it on the sep show. so m going to start on the 54 going all show on it


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> lates new im going to wait on the 58 so i could show it on the sep show. so m going to start on the 54 going all show on it


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

a few pics from the Fiesta Mexicana in Woodburn on Saturday. 







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

unique edition ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pics from the "showdown in the valley" on sunday








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean bikes uniques :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> clean bikes uniques :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> pics from the "showdown in the valley" on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mark. Lookin. Really goodIs that Scoobs car in the background


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good mark.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Congrats Mark. Lookin. Really goodIs that Scoobs car in the background


Thanks Julio, yea thats scoobys car in the back. we rolled to the show together but he parked off to the side. I dont think he has taken it out in a long time because the interior is all ripped out in the process of being redone but he got the rear seat back the day before the show though so he threw it in and decided to roll. its gonna look really good when its all done


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> looking good mark.


Thanks Burro whatu been up to dog, puttin in work on the 54?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> Thanks Julio, yea thats scoobys car in the back. we rolled to the show together but he parked off to the side. I dont think he has taken it out in a long time because the interior is all ripped out in the process of being redone but he got the rear seat back the day before the show though so he threw it in and decided to roll. its gonna look really good when its all done


 He's a bad ass. All his stuff comes beautifulThinking I could use some glass. What u think?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

yea homie I would be down to make some glass pieces for you what did you have in mind? lets talk about some ideas and i will bust some out for your toys if you want. Although my shop got broken into recently and my torch and hand tools got jacked so it might be a lil while before im blowing glass again


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> yea homie I would be down to make some glass pieces for you what did you have in mind? lets talk about some ideas and i will bust some out for your toys if you want. Although my shop got broken into recently and my torch and hand tools got jacked so it might be a lil while before im blowing glass again


 Dang sorry to hear. Whenever you up and running let me know I was thinking of the headlights and taillights. Maybe not so pointed but it would give it a crazy look next to the engraving


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques to the top


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Dang sorry to hear. Whenever you up and running let me know I was thinking of the headlights and taillights. Maybe not so pointed but it would give it a crazy look next to the engraving


Yea definately i will let you know. Im down to do it, i can make them round on not pointy on top and whatever colors you like, opaque or transparent. you would just have to send me pics with the diameter that they need ot be and I can try to get them as close as possible.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Uniques to the top


x503!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> Yea definately i will let you know. Im down to do it, i can make them round on not pointy on top and whatever colors you like, opaque or transparent. you would just have to send me pics with the diameter that they need ot be and I can try to get them as close as possible.


 I was thinking maybe you can make them look likeReal headlights and taillights. I could send them to you as soon as I get them back


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Zitro881 said:


> I was thinking maybe you can make them look likeReal headlights and taillights. I could send them to you as soon as I get them back


 The front are round. Rear are square/rectangle size


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

k fellas i got some bad news piranas way.. i should call it carro maldito..lol .its not funny any how.....
will i was off from work so i desided to do more to the air ride .to make a long story short i was mesing with the car and the front cylinder broke the brakets and flew on top of the hood craking the pain.. i was piss. now that m calm m going to fix it and finish once and for all.i was looking fower to that show in sep now i have to wait put all the other cars on hold..this car is fuck if its not one thing is been another..i hope this will b the last time and finisht this bitch once and for all.. ;(...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

k fellas i got some bad news piranas way.. i should call it carro maldito..lol .its not funny any how.....
will i was off from work so i desided to do more to the air ride .to make a long story short i was mesing with the car and the front cylinder broke the brakets and flew on top of the hood craking the pain.. i was piss. now that m calm m going to fix it and finish once and for all.i was looking fower to that show in sep now i have to wait put all the other cars on hold..this car is fuck if its not one thing is been another..i hope this will b the last time and finisht this bitch once and for all.. ;(...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> I was thinking maybe you can make them look likeReal headlights and taillights. I could send them to you as soon as I get them back


yea I should be able to do that. i made some transparent red bullet lights for Burro, I am just somewhat limited in what colors of glass are available but send them my way when you are ready and Ill see what i can do. The round ones should be easy, I will have to see about the rectangle ones for the back


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> k fellas i got some bad news piranas way.. i should call it carro maldito..lol .its not funny any how.....
> will i was off from work so i desided to do more to the air ride .to make a long story short i was mesing with the car and the front cylinder broke the brakets and flew on top of the hood craking the pain.. i was piss. now that m calm m going to fix it and finish once and for all.i was looking fower to that show in sep now i have to wait put all the other cars on hold..this car is fuck if its not one thing is been another..i hope this will b the last time and finisht this bitch once and for all.. ;(...


daaamn homie that sux sorry to hear that. I know that fucker has been givin u headaches im sure u will be stoked to have it done once and for all. keep up the good work tho homie and try not to let that fucker stress u out


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> daaamn homie that sux sorry to hear that. I know that fucker has been givin u headaches im sure u will be stoked to have it done once and for all. keep up the good work tho homie and try not to let that fucker stress u out


 tanks mark talk to my homie today he said not to trip it coukd b fix.m glad it wasent on the mural that woukd of fuck it uo.. but ill b out again one day


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks mark talk to my homie today he said not to trip it coukd b fix.m glad it wasent on the mural that woukd of fuck it uo.. but ill b out again one day


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> yea I should be able to do that. i made some transparent red bullet lights for Burro, I am just somewhat limited in what colors of glass are available but send them my way when you are ready and Ill see what i can do. The round ones should be easy, I will have to see about the rectangle ones for the back


 Thanks mark. I'm sure it will turn out great. Just want the front clear like real headlights and the back lights transparent red. Just want it to look stock


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Thanks mark. I'm sure it will turn out great. Just want the front clear like real headlights and the back lights transparent red. Just want it to look stock


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 350514
> View attachment 350517


UNIQUES TTT!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Building a new bike,will be out soon....UNIQUES B.C to the top


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Building a new bike,will be out soon....UNIQUES B.C to the top


:thumbsup: cant wait to see it homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

i staret a 3 wheeler pedal cars r in the work i git this to keep me busy cars take to long


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i staret a 3 wheeler pedal cars r in the work i git this to keep me busy cars take to long


sounds coo homie post up some pics of the progress when u get a chance


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i staret a 3 wheeler pedal cars r in the work i git this to keep me busy cars take to long


 Burro's trike is lookin good


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Burro's trike is lookin good


damn homie no fair! u cant come in here teasin us about how good it looks without posting pics come on julio.LOL.. naw im just playin he sent me some pics to my phone but i figured id let him post them up if he wanted to.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> damn homie no fair! u cant come in here teasin us about how good it looks without posting pics come on julio.LOL.. naw im just playin he sent me some pics to my phone but i figured id let him post them up if he wanted to.


 tanks julio.. hey mark u could post them i cant post pics i dont have conputer and i cant post them on my cell..if u could cost them go for it. i have one pucs i been wanting to post on piranas way but i cant


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks julio.. hey mark u could post them i cant post pics i dont have conputer and i cant post them on my cell..if u could cost them go for it. i have one pucs i been wanting to post on piranas way but i cant


Orale carnal. for some reaosn when people send me pics in a text my phone wont let me save them or send them. If you send them to my email though i can help u post the pic of piranas way


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pedal car slowly coming together. more striping and patterns coming and then off the the upholster and engraver to do their thing








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

naice pedal car mark. m going to get some new plaque for puranas way and superman car
.the bike plaques r too big. so m having some made smaller so it would look naicer.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> naice pedal car mark. m going to get some new plaque for puranas way and superman car
> .the bike plaques r too big. so m having some made smaller so it would look naicer.


thanks bro..thats tight ur getting some smaller plaques made...pm sent


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> pedal car slowly coming together. more striping and patterns coming and then off the the upholster and engraver to do their thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang mark, like that ? Lookin real good I really like it. Scoob shot the pearl and flake? Takin it to the next level homie. You got to give the little guys a chance homie ! Lol.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Dang mark, like that ? Lookin real good I really like it. Scoob shot the pearl and flake? Takin it to the next level homie. You got to give the little guys a chance homie ! Lol.


lol.thanks julio, glad u like it. yea scoob shot the pearl and flake I went down there to hang out with him on sunday. he was actually tellin me bout some of the bad ass pedal cars u got


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just picked up another taylor tot stroller last weekend. My wife almost killed me for bringing home another one of these but it was in such good shape i couldnt resist. Ima prolly just keep it og for now and put it on display with the other two that i redo custom. kinda like a "before and after"








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> just picked up another taylor tot stroller last weekend. My wife almost killed me for bringing home another one of these but it was in such good shape i couldnt resist. Ima prolly just keep it og for now and put it on display with the other two that i redo custom. kinda like a "before and after"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how mutch ship to 714


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> how mutch ship to 714


hahaaa, this one is not for sale homie but i can help u find one pretty easy. Ive been seeing them all over different cities on craigslist n shit for good prices. werent u supposed to be hooking me up with a bottom tray?lol


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

outlined the silver leaf and added some more striping to the pedal car last night








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just pulled this one out of storage, time for a face lift







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> just pulled this one out of storage, time for a face lift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green and Orange???Congrats on the Bambino homie!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Green and Orange???Congrats on the Bambino homie!!


not sure on the colors.I might just clean up some of the artwork and get some new rims and parts for it. Ive got a few ideas but not sure yet.. thanks for the congrats homie!!


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> not sure on the colors.I might just clean up some of the artwork and get some new rims and parts for it. Ive got a few ideas but not sure yet.. thanks for the congrats homie!!


 I screwed that one up. Oregon Ducks colors are green and GoldQue no?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> I screwed that one up. Oregon Ducks colors are green and GoldQue no?


yea homie but i had a feeling thats what u meant.lol. Tell u the truth im not that big of a ducks fan. Im originally from Milwaukee so most of the teams I cheer for are from Wisconsin altho if I had to pick a college team in Oregon I guess it wuld be the ducks. If I went green and gold it would have to be Green Bay Packers all the way baby!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pics from the uso show on sunday







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES C.C. TTT!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*I was wandering if you can help me? Is the Uniques B.C. still up here in the Antelope Valley? If so do you know how i can get a hold of them? Thank you very much..*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> *I was wandering if you can help me? Is the Uniques B.C. still up here in the Antelope Valley? If so do you know how i can get a hold of them? Thank you very much..*


Im not sure about that, maybe one of our members from Cali can chime in?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> Im not sure about that, maybe one of our members from Cali can chime in?


Thanks i'll look into it.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

still needs to go to the upholster







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

its official.staring today uniques was open a new chapter .we now intruduse uniques pedal club. stay tune we have a few cars coming out.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> its official.staring today uniques was open a new chapter .we now intruduse uniques pedal club. stay tune we have a few cars coming out.


UNIQUES pedal club ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> its official.staring today uniques was open a new chapter .we now intruduse uniques pedal club. stay tune we have a few cars coming out.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES pedal club ttt


All the way TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt !!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques pedal car club did good this weekend .my boy took 3 in the og class (super man car). and danny took firt in custom ( toy story plane) congrats homie on ur win. after the show it was a lil hop old memories and us .


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> uniques pedal car club did good this weekend .my boy took 3 in the og class (super man car). and danny took firt in custom ( toy story plane) congrats homie on ur win. after the show it was a lil hop old memories and us .


congrats homie! UNIQUES pedal car club doing big things:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ended up taking 1st in bike class on sunday at Best of the Northwest car show in hillsboro








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

congrats on ur win mark. how did u do on ur pedal cars ?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> congrats on ur win mark. how did u do on ur pedal cars ?


i entered them in the bikes category but didnt place. they were the only pedal cars there i was kinda surprised


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> uniques pedal car club did good this weekend .my boy took 3 in the og class (super man car). and danny took firt in custom ( toy story plane) congrats homie on ur win. after the show it was a lil hop old memories and us .


 And not to mention burro!Piranahs way. Best of Show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

naice pic compa. i love the last one i took a few i wat to blow it up and frame it. post the video of the hop


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> And not to mention burro!Piranahs way. Best of Show!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 364642
> View attachment 364643
> View attachment 364639
> View attachment 364641
> View attachment 364640


nice pics, well done fellas!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 364642
> View attachment 364643
> View attachment 364639
> View attachment 364641
> View attachment 364640


nice attention to detail on the green bike. it looks like all the edges of the twisted parts and accents are painted green?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> nice attention to detail on the green bike. it looks like all the edges of the twisted parts and accents are painted green?


 yes sir. that bike is not as radical but its super clean looks beter on person .thats dannys bike i think he just bust out.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> yes sir. that bike is not as radical but its super clean looks beter on person .thats dannys bike i think he just bust out.


orale. that mufucka is bad tho. I like the ones like that, im not that into the radical bikes. i appreciate the work that goes into them but sometimes less is more. I like the more simplistic ones like that because they still look like bikes.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

damn burro i just seen the video of the pedal car hop. short dogg posted it up on facebook, that was tight. u even got the back hoppin eh??


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> damn burro i just seen the video of the pedal car hop. short dogg posted it up on facebook, that was tight. u even got the back hoppin eh??


 i want to see it.. post it in here


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i want to see it.. post it in here


i tried jacking the link off there but i dont know how. I told him to post it up in here but sounds like he dont mess wit layitlow


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> i tried jacking the link off there but i dont know how. I told him to post it up in here but sounds like he dont mess wit layitlow


 i think johnny knows how to that


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES all the way TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice bikes


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> nice bikes


 tanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

whats up fellas. i will like to welcome shaggy known ass blue94cady to our family . welcome compa .


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracias burro me da gusto ser parte dela familia cant wait for vegas to meet all the Raza


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> whats up fellas. i will like to welcome shaggy known ass blue94cady to our family . welcome compa .


for real?? thats tight, nice addition to the club!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias burro me da gusto ser parte dela familia cant wait for vegas to meet all the Raza


welcome to the club homie! see u in vegas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias burro me da gusto ser parte dela familia cant wait for vegas to meet all the Raza


 ya sabes compa ..se dibierten por me in vegas locos. and good luck out there shaggy.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> welcome to the club homie! see u in vegas


Thanks carnal cant wait see u there ill get there sat en la mañana


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks carnal cant wait see u there ill get there sat en la mañana


coo, my flight gets in around noon on sat also, then ima prolly head to the expo center to help some members get setup. see u there


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up Raza listos for vegas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

r u


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

U now it compa


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

lol..ill see u out the compita


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo compa see u there


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait its goog to be a good weekend see all u vatos out there


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques to the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES TTT!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal car club ready for the show this weeknd. What's up fam


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Uniques pedal car club ready for the show this weeknd. What's up fam


:thumbsup: droppin mine off at the upholster this weekend. good luck fellas!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice seeing u guys at the GOODTIMES show....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice seeing u guys at the GOODTIMES show....


 Grasias compa clock waise junglebook look real good see u in traffic compa


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Grasias compa clock waise junglebook look real good see u in traffic compa


 Thanks homie....will see u at the TRAFFIC show.....I'll keep in touch.....so that I can take something and chill with u guys in case......car club unity.....tu sabes


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Vongrats to all the bike and pedal car club fellas look good out today we had a strong line up congrats to all the winers julio ,short dog, and danny for the best off show congrats compa. Bienmeresido se lo tiene


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Vongrats to all the bike and pedal car club fellas look good out today we had a strong line up congrats to all the winers julio ,short dog, and danny for the best off show congrats compa. Bienmeresido se lo tiene


x2! well deserved fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

added some new parts and switched up the look of the 26" brew city bike a lil bit (new pedals, steering wheel, grips, seat, sissybar, mirrors, tail pipes, bullet light on rear fender)... much more coming soon. im looking for one of those baseball bat holders, want to go with a Milwaukee Brewers theme for the parts and display. heres a couple befoire and after pics








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking good mark


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Naice pics


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt. For my family


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ttt. For my family


x503! TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

added a steering wheel last night







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up unicos to the top


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

what up homie! got a couple new projects in the works. Pics coming soon


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool what do u have coming up mark


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mark that stroller is SICK. I like that keep up the good work g


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mark that stroller is SICK. I like that keep up the good work g


thanks homie, i am hoping to have another one finished in the next month or so. ill keep u posted carnal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo Uniques....just stopped by to say what's up


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo Uniques....just stopped by to say what's up


:wave:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

some of my toys. ive got about 5 other projects in the works not pictured, gonna be a busy summer







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

new 16" project in the works







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

To all uniques bike and pedal car club 
We will b having a mandatory meating all chapters feb 19 on fairmont park in riverside cal. 
See u there fellas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Jrs 59 another car coming soon ......


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Jrs 59 another car coming soon ......


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Jrs 59 another car coming soon ......


Can't wait to c it


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> Can't wait to c it


That's not mine that from jr from the oc


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

"Blue Dream" back from the upholstery shop.. Hood ornament, headlights and dashboard coming soon. still need to slam this bish too








[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good mark nice and clean


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Looks good mark nice and clean


thx shaggy


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Pedal car looking good mark keep up the great work
How many pedal cars do u have compa?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Pedal car looking good mark keep up the great work
> How many pedal cars do u have compa?


I just got 2 pedal cars, this one and the VW bug. i am hoping to pick up another one before summer tho.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

el peyotero said:


> new 16" project in the works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great work, looking good brother!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> great work, looking good brother!


thx homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques bike club to the top


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal chapter ttft


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza whats new


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

U know what's new unques gething ready for that 2012 ;-)


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> U know what's new unques gething ready for that 2012 ;-)


That's right its gonna be a good year my UNIQUES familia


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes it is !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Special Invite to the Uniques Bike Club and Pedal Car Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Special Invite to the Uniques Bike Club and Pedal Car Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


Grasias we will b there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

See u all at the show tomorow


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

good luck fellas hope its a good one!! UNIQUES TTT!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up raza


What's up shaggy how's the pedal car coming along.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

The new member to our fam compa julios pedal car congrats on ur w in mesa compita. U did that a some I pround of u and puthing us on the map out there on behalf off the pedal club I will say keep up the great work y grasias


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> The new member to our fam compa julios pedal car congrats on ur w in mesa compita. U did that a some I pround of u and puthing us on the map out there on behalf off the pedal club I will say keep up the great work y grasias


x2! nice work Julio


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> The new member to our fam compa julios pedal car congrats on ur w in mesa compita. U did that a some I pround of u and puthing us on the map out there on behalf off the pedal club I will say keep up the great work y grasias


Julios pedal car represents the pedal club to the fullest....good job julio


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> The new member to our fam compa julios pedal car congrats on ur w in mesa compita. U did that a some I pround of u and puthing us on the map out there on behalf off the pedal club I will say keep up the great work y grasias


Thank you guys very much. Thanks for the support and all the help. I wanted to bust out with something up to your guys standards.
Burro, Danny, and shaggy I hope to live up to such great cars.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Thank you guys very much. Thanks for the support and all the help. I wanted to bust out with something up to your guys standards.
> Burro, Danny, and shaggy I hope to live up to such great cars.


 U set the standards biger compa. 
2012 unquies pc is taking over


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Much respect to Uniques pedal cars you guys are setting the bar real high in quality and detail...keep up the great work fellas...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Much respect to Uniques pedal cars you guys are setting the bar real high in quality and detail...keep up the great work fellas...


 Tanks homie hope u could shout. Uniques pedal club cars one day


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS GOING ON UNIQUES. TTT


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF UNIQUES WATS UP MARK ?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

uniques928 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF UNIQUES WATS UP MARK ?


Mando what up homie how u been? things are good here, just had a baby girl last week so im getting used to being a daddy hope all is well in AZ


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats to lil shaggy and shaggy for taking 1 and besf display this weekend
reping the club at the socios show
good job fellas


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks burro


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

No compa tank u ur repin the crown hard up there


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Congrats to lil shaggy and shaggy for taking 1 and besf display this weekend
> reping the club at the socios show
> good job fellas


Pedal car looks good shaggy...can't wait to display all of our pedal carsat the L.A show.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> Pedal car looks good shaggy...can't wait to display all of our pedal carsat the L.A show.


X714 
its going to b a good day


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

congrats homie! lookin clean out there, reppin the crown to the fullest!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

gracias fam cant wait for the LA show its going to be a good one


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Congrats to the Compa Shaggy. Car looks unbeatable
Taking the game to a new level. It's your year


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Congrats to the Compa Shaggy. Car looks unbeatable
> Taking the game to a new level. It's your year


Thank u compa but dis is uniques year we r all going good


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u compa but dis is uniques year we r all going good


Pround to b repin uniques pedal car 
tanks to all for ur great work


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Qvo compa


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrasts to my compa julio for that w in the angel show 
look good repin the pc club


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Congrasts to my compa julio for that w in the angel show
> look good repin the pc club


nice pics! UNIQUES all the way TTT


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Gracias Burro
Thanks for all your help


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Bump for the homies


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Congrasts to my compa julio for that w in the angel show
> look good repin the pc club


Sick pics burro TTT for the homie julio on the pedal car


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Danny


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil tiger for the homie el peyotero's daughter. black base and royal blue flake.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks homie. we appreciate all the bad ass paint u been puttin down for the club!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pics from the 2012 Woodburn Fiesta Mexicana parade/car show








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

photos by Marite Ambrosio (el chingon)








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

new project in the works. still waiting on some parts but its coming together







[/IMG]


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-super-benefit-car-show-aug-26th-2012-a.html*_​


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Your gonna kill it Danny


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Zitro881 said:


> Your gonna kill it Danny


There's no way ill take it....you,shaggy and luis built greater pc than me just what I think homie.......but can't wait to the show.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UNIQUES said:


> There's no way ill take it....you,shaggy and luis built greater pc than me just what I think homie.......but can't wait to the show.


I just can't wait to see em all together...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wats up loko cant wat to see the pics ur going to take


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Wats up loko cant wat to see the pics ur going to take


What pics lol...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The one my boy John is takeing


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

On the flip side
i would like to tanks all the member from the pc chapter u guys r doing outanding job on puting it down for the club all of u have great and beutifull pc from the og once .streat.and our heavy hiters. looking fowerd to see all of us together in l.a. finaly showing and busting out what we have been working so hard at. keep up the great work family


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Pedal cars and bikes looking good fellas way to rep.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Pedal cars and bikes looking good fellas way to rep.


x2! :thumbsup: UNIQUES looking good, you guys are going ot be turning alot of heads in LA this year with the pedal car lineup!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Pedal cars and bikes looking good fellas way to rep.


whats up Jose, how u been doin homie? hows the regal comin?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> whats up Jose, how u been doin homie? hows the regal comin?




Good bro thanks for asking. I started to work days now and my schedule is all fucked up. I haven't had time to work on the regal.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wats up raza listos for LA


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

some pics from the "Best of the Northwest" car show last weekend








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> some pics from the "Best of the Northwest" car show last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm mark you have a lot. Of toys....how do you get all of them to the shows.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Dammm mark you have a lot. Of toys....how do you get all of them to the shows.


yea man, ive got 5 more in at the house still in progress.. its a bit out of control.LOL. i rented a uhaul van to get them all to the show.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

To the top for the pedal and bikes.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


thats a bad ass poster homie! nice pics, thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> thats a bad ass poster homie! nice pics, thanks for posting:thumbsup:




I can't believe my pedal car made it on there. Or my ex pedal car now it belongs to Jose from Yuma.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

az71monte said:


> I can't believe my pedal car made it on there. Or my ex pedal car now it belongs to Jose from Yuma.


u sold the pedal car huh? not surprised yours made it on there homie thats a nice one. was that an old picture though? i didnt see the pinstriping.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> u sold the pedal car huh? not surprised yours made it on there homie thats a nice one. was that an old picture though? i didnt see the pinstriping.



Yeah it was old. It feels good that Jose and Maria were real happy with it and are going to enjoy it. I kind off almost want to build another one. I had a lot of fun building that one. Either that or I want to build a bike. Kind of like the one that Jesus has in Yuma a three wheeler cause I have some mad ideas for it.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES U GUYS HAVE SOME BAD ASS PCs


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES U GUYS HAVE SOME BAD ASS PCs


:thumbsup:thanks for stoppin by homie


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Yeah it was old. It feels good that Jose and Maria were real happy with it and are going to enjoy it. I kind off almost want to build another one. I had a lot of fun building that one. Either that or I want to build a bike. Kind of like the one that Jesus has in Yuma a three wheeler cause I have some mad ideas for it.


thats cool they are enjoying it and that it stayed in the club. and yea jose u shuld build another one! anyone know if julio ever sold that red impala pedal car?

im with you man ive been wanting to do a trike so i can turn it into a paleta bike


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


:h5: thanks homie, all of your photos and layouts look bad ass, keep up the good work bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

To
The
Top


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

picked this one up locally last weekend. going to swap out the neck and pedal for OG ones and add some OG accesories








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> picked this one up locally last weekend. going to swap out the neck and pedal for OG ones and add some OG accesories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bike looks real good mark.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> the bike looks real good mark.


thanks Danny, how u been doin homie?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike is real clean mark...keep on repping uniques ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Bike is real clean mark...keep on repping uniques ttt


thanks homie, hope u been doin good down there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 585320


Ayyyy way
Gracias . Igualmente


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up raza


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


>


LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


When is this


----------

